# Tree-puller like a pipe-wrench



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Very good trail-building evening today. Guy leading the work asked me to search for a good tree puller device. He saw one once that worked like a pipe-wrench in that that harder one pulled, the tighter the device grabbed.

Does anyone know of such a thing?

Gratuitous photos below. First one's my son. Second is my neighbor.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Pullerbear Tree Puller Tool, Sapling Puller, Seedling Puller, Tree Puller, Shrub Puller, Root Puller, Brush Puller, Buckthorn Puller, Volunteer Puller - Weed Wrench Alternative - Extractigator Alternative

I own the Pull-All version and modified the base plate for soft soil and it works like a charm!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks impressive. Thanks! I'll pass on the link to my friend.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

I've used weed wrenches and they do need a bigger foot, or bring a piece of wood.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

HypNoTic sold a Pullerbear. My friend bought one of those.

What a bizarre website. Tool looks great though. 

My Rogue Hoes should show up today. I imagine the Pullerbear should make it in a week's time. Our trail bee on next Thursday should be a fun time, what with some brand new tools to play with.


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

We have used a "weed wrench" in a hardwood forest setting while clearing/grubbing trail and it was not as effective/efficient and much heavier than a rogue hoe for the task. While the tool is a novel concept, I would recommend spending the money on buying more rogue hoes because of their multipurpose nature.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, aero, it's too late. My friend already placed his order.

My own four Rogue Hoes arrived today though. So we'll eventually be able to make the experiment and see which works best in our conditions.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

This one falls into what I call my "shut up and buy it" category of products:

WaltDizzy here and my self have spent no shortage of time with it. If you take the time to make a 10 ft corridor before you cut your trail the rewards will be many. The obvious is no punji stucks but then comes less and easier maintenance. What may not be so obvious is a well prepared 10 foot corridor lets you cut or move your tread in the obvious best places.

Weed Wrench Company


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

Any feedback on how this tool work in drier, rockier, more compacted soils (high desert West)? Looks like it might work better in soils with more organic matter to keep the roots loose.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

bitflogger said:


> WaltDizzy here and my self have spent no shortage of time with it. If you take the time to make a 10 ft corridor before you cut your trail the rewards will be many. The obvious is no punji stucks but then comes less and easier maintenance.


I don't really see us clearing 10-foot corridors. But I sure do hear you on the punji sticks. Went out alone yesterday so I could take my time and get used to cutting bench with the new Rogue Hoes. (Spent about 90 minutes and got maybe 8-10 feet done). Someone had gone through with a rotary blade trimmer and cut off a bunch of saplings at trail level. They had cut off to the side where the actual track probably won't run, but I did need to work on that side to get the bench to slope properly. What a freakin' pain. I'd be hoeing along thinking I had a clear shot, and wham! I'd hit one of those submerged roots.

Gratuitous photo below. The eight feet that I benched is the brighter ground closer to the bike. It's not perfect, but I'll get better w/practice.


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Cutting saplings at ground level is a mistake all rookies make. They realize the error of their ways soon... A Pulaski can be pretty effective for removing them, but once they're cut that close nothing is easy.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

hado_pv said:


> Cutting saplings at ground level is a mistake all rookies make. They realize the error of their ways soon... A Pulaski can be pretty effective for removing them, but once they're cut that close nothing is easy.


I remember when the guy did it. His logic was that he was cutting outside of where the tread would eventually run. Being inexperienced myself, that seemed plausible. I can sure see the problem now though.


----------



## deezler (Jun 21, 2011)

bitflogger said:


> This one falls into what I call my "shut up and buy it" category of products:
> 
> WaltDizzy here and my self have spent no shortage of time with it. If you take the time to make a 10 ft corridor before you cut your trail the rewards will be many. The obvious is no punji stucks but then comes less and easier maintenance. What may not be so obvious is a well prepared 10 foot corridor lets you cut or move your tread in the obvious best places.
> 
> Weed Wrench Company


Man. If you're cutting a 10 foot corridor.... you might as well drive a freaking bulldozer through there.

Or a tractor. Or even just a garden tractor/ATV with a chain and brush-grubber to reduce impact on the land.

I understand your logic, but if the clearing work is that wide, you can easily bring in power equipment to save on the ridiculous manual labor of clearing all saplings by hand for a 10 foot wide corridor. Also, I really like the intimate nature of most single-track, but that is situation-specific, obviously.


----------

